

Show HN: We made a Buy Button for real estate - rgbrgb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/buy-this-home-with-open-l/bldldniiddmphkkghbibggfampdgpefc
Hi HN!<p>At Open Listings, we build technology to make buying a house simpler and more affordable. Ultimately, we want to make buying a house as simple as clicking a button. Our core technology is really our transaction process.<p>While we also provide some shopping tools for house hunters, we recognize that people don’t just use 1 site when they’re searching for a home. In the spirit of supporting our clients even if they’er shopping on other sites, we made a “buy button” that we hope will work anywhere. When you click, it looks for address and MLS# on your current page and fills them in on our offer form. It’s the fastest way to make an offer on a piece of real estate.<p>Also it’s open source, so if you find a real estate site that this doesn’t work on, feel free to send us a pull request: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;openlistings&#x2F;open_listings_chrome<p>Fun trivia: pg suggested we call it “Buyjacking” but we thought that sounded too much like we were stealing someone else&#x27;s business. We’re just trying to build tools to make the buying process less painful and thought this was a fun idea in that spirit.
======
rgbrgb
Hi HN!

We build software to make buying a house simpler and more affordable.
Ultimately, we want to make buying a house as simple as clicking a button. Our
core technology is really our transaction process.

We recognize that people don’t just use 1 site when they’re searching for a
home. In the spirit of supporting our clients even if they’re shopping on
other sites, we made a “buy button” that we hope will work anywhere. When you
click, it looks for address and MLS# on your current page and fills them in on
our offer form. It’s the fastest way to make an offer on a piece of real
estate.

Also it’s open source, so if you find a real estate site that this doesn’t
work on, feel free to send us a pull request:
[https://github.com/openlistings/open_listings_chrome](https://github.com/openlistings/open_listings_chrome)

Fun trivia: pg suggested we call it “Buyjacking” but we thought that sounded
too much like we were stealing someone else's business. We’re just trying to
build tools to make the buying process less painful and thought this was a fun
idea in that spirit.

~~~
pharkle
Alex here (OL founder), we whipped this up as an experiment this week, so
would love any feedback. I hadn't created a Chrome extension before and the
docs were really out of date in places, I didn't find a lot of guidance out
there outside from the samples Google has up. We ended up putting most of the
logic into a library file (main.js) that can be loaded up and either: run by
the extension, run by the test suite, or minified and exported to a
bookmarklet. I was pretty happy with this solution, take a look at the source
if you're building an extension and looking for ideas on how to organize it.

The bookmarklet version (works on all browsers) is available here:

[https://www.openlistings.co/extensions](https://www.openlistings.co/extensions)

